# Reasons why I didn't get 5 stars......



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Although I can't really prove, I have a hunch these are couple of reasons why I got dinged:
1. Parked in the wrong side of the street and pax had to walk to get in the car. It was one way so I could not do U. 
2. Got in the middle of the conversation with couple of female pax. Now I keep my mouth shut unless I get asked. 
3. Didn't warm up long enough and car seat was cold for the first rider. 

What are yours? This thread might not help you get five stars but might as well avoid getting low ratings.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Although I can't really prove, I have a hunch these are couple of reasons why I got dinged:
> 1. Parked in the wrong side of the street and pax had to walk to get in the car. It was one way so I could not do U.


If it was a one way, you could've easily moved to the other side without making a U.


Bill Collector said:


> 2. Got in the middle of the conversation with couple of female pax. Now I keep my mouth shut unless I get asked.
> 
> What are yours? This thread might not help you get five stars but might as well avoid getting low ratings.


Well, it's usually a good idea to keep quiet until your pax engages in the conversation first. If s/he wants to chat then you'll know that right away but if s/he didn't then you won't know because nobody would be like "umm, i'm not really comfortable talking right now so please leave me alone." Which is not only oddly creepy but they have ratings too and are also seeking your approval as well.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I got dinged (2 star no less) because I did not drive directly to the pick up. Perhaps I was in a bridge and had to drive almost a mile before I could turn around. Best part is, she went .8 of a mile :/


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Clifford Chong said:


> If it was a one way, you could've easily moved to the other side without making a U.
> 
> Well, it's usually a good idea to keep quiet until your pax engages in the conversation first. If s/he wants to chat then you'll know that right away but if s/he didn't then you won't know because nobody would be like "umm, i'm not really comfortable talking right now so please leave me alone." Which is not only oddly creepy but they have ratings too and are also seeking your approval as well.


True... Happened during first week... Was nervous as heck... And it was not a good spot for parking in the first place... Well...


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Happened again at the same spot... One way street with not enough parking and pax had to cross the road in subzero temperature. I'm gonna avoid that location like a plague!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> Happened again at the same spot... One way street with not enough parking and pax had to cross the road in subzero temperature. I'm gonna avoid that location like a plague!


It's cause you're driving college turds just in case you haven't figured that out yet.

Most drivers avoid these pax like the plague for that reason and because of min. fare hell rotation.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's cause you're driving college turds just in case you haven't figured that out yet.
> 
> Most drivers avoid these pax like the plague for that reason and because of min. fare hell rotation.


College town (Madison) it is and 80% of my pax are them so I don't really have a choice. But now I know the street, I am definitely not going there for pickup.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> College town (Madison) it is and 80% of my pax are them so I don't really have a choice. But now I know the street, I am definitely not going there for pickup.


I know. I have friends and relatives who live there. Some of my ancient predecessors settled in the Cambridge area in mid 1800's.

One of my fond memories is doing Jack shots, manO a manO at a high end hotel bar in Madison with a cheesehead union sheetmetal workers state official. (I grew up in Minn.) to settle our football rivalry.

Last man standing. I won. Somewhere north of 23 shots if I recall. And we were both trashed when we started.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Picked up a pax yesterday at the bus park and I didn't load her luggage for her. I did hold the door though. I know for sure that beach rated 3 stars and brought my score down by 0.02. Live and learn.


----------



## CTPG (Nov 16, 2015)

I scoffed at the idea of automatic doors when buying my new mini van 2 years ago. Uber comes to town and all I want are automatic doors. Manual sliding doors have gone the way of the payphone. I wonder sometimes if those uptight people who stare at the door waiting for it to magically open occasionally rate lower. Funny thing, it's seems to be even harder for people to figure out how to get out. There's a handle, right there, just pull it...


----------



## YoungMD243 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm only a week in and I already figured it out lol. Majority of the low ratings come from young college females for the smallest things. They're very picky so any wrong turn or little crum in your car is going be detrimental to your rating. The funny thing is, they will still have a amicable conversation with you and some won't tell you a word. There are some cool pax out there that only care about getting to their destination. I had a guy tell me "As long as you get me from point A to point B, I'm going to give you 5 stars". I wish all pax had that same mentality.

I'm 14 rides in with lyft and have a 4.2 rating and I know it's due to some missed turns as I'm still learning the city. I also have a 4.67 rating with Uber after 19 rides. I'm new so I'm not worried about getting deactivated now.


----------



## Tulsadude (Jan 4, 2016)

YoungMD243 said:


> I'm new so I'm not worried about getting deactivated now.


I wouldn't hold onto that belief for more than a week tops. Uber will have no qualms about deactivating you very soon!

A tip, use waze with an earpiece. Drive slower and more deliberately when your in an area that you are totally depending on navigation. There's been a couple times I made a wrong turn when I first started, I just used my customer service charms and did what it took to make it right. If the wrong turn has a very small impact on the trip, your rider probably didn't even notice anyway so don't say anything then!


----------



## uberbostonguy8 (Mar 10, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Although I can't really prove, I have a hunch these are couple of reasons why I got dinged:
> 1. Parked in the wrong side of the street and pax had to walk to get in the car. It was one way so I could not do U.
> 2. Got in the middle of the conversation with couple of female pax. Now I keep my mouth shut unless I get asked.
> 3. Didn't warm up long enough and car seat was cold for the first rider.
> ...


Soon you'll be able to: https://newsroom.uber.com/new-partner-app/


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

If you get pinned on , or forced to park where the Pax has to walk a good distance or cross a fairly large street, may as well cancel. 

Same goes for any time the Pax shows negative body language or frustration toward you before the trip starts.


----------

